# rusita preciosa and Maroseika are two new Russian moderators



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm quite pleased to announce that Maroseika and rusita preciosa have joined us as moderators of the Russian forum.

I'm glad to have you both with us!

Mike


----------



## Sowka

Great news!

*Welcome to the team, Maroseika and rusita preciosa!*   

За здоровье!


----------



## Hector9

Поздравляем!


----------



## Nanon

Вот это хорошая весть .
Поздравляю!!!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Bienvenidos, Maroseika y rusita!


----------



## Vanda

Maroseika and Rusita preciosa, bem-vindos ao time de loucos!


----------



## merquiades

Wow!  This is great news.  Couldn't have made a better choice!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome to the team, guys *


----------

